# Thinking of going on a cut



## collisster (Jan 11, 2012)

I've been on a fairly clean bulk over since september and my lifts have increased since then quite well (imo)

I always had a problem with squat form so never used to do them but I started from scratch in october doing just the bar and now I'm getting 4 sets of 6 reps at 100kg. Nothing special but it is feeling ok at the moment.

I found that incline dumbbell press worked my chest a lot better and I'm at the point now where I can get 3 sets of 7 reps of 38kg dumbbells.

I shoulder press 30kg dumbbells for 3 sets of 8 reps.

I bent over barbell row 90kg for 3 sets of 6 reps and T bar row 65kg for 3 sets of 8 reps

I currently weigh 81 kg at 5ft 11. I estimate my body fat to be about 15% ish.

I want to loose at bit of fat over the next couple of months before summer and then back onto a bulk in september time.

I obviously want to loose as little muscle as possible too.

My diet consists of about 110g protein a day and around 300g of carbs. not sure on the fats.

Please can you give me some advice of a cut and how to do it and retain muscle? I find that I thin out really quickly when I do cardio for any period of time and loose all my size gains in the gym, the strength however usually stays. 

Many Thanks


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Give it another six months then cut its a bit soon at mo mate,build some mass first!


----------



## collisster (Jan 11, 2012)

ok I just don't want to get any fatter :/ I've got stretch marks under my armpits and down my biceps..

Also cycling season is just around the corner (my main sport)

Cheers


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Without sounding like a [email protected] mate... You haven't really got that much to cut down to, like biglbs says stay with it for abit longer :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

collisster said:


> ok I just don't want to get any fatter :/ Cycling season is just around the corner (my main sport)
> 
> Cheers


Up your protein eat no crap and cycle-you will look good in the summer mate,good luck


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

collisster said:


> ok I just don't want to get any fatter :/ I've got stretch marks under my armpits and down my biceps..
> 
> Also cycling season is just around the corner (my main sport)
> 
> Cheers


I am gonna blast your reps up for being so upfront and polite!


----------



## collisster (Jan 11, 2012)

Ok cheers boys. Keep the carbs at about the same level then? I find it hard to get in over 100g of protein a day without resorting to loads of shakes. Any pointers?

Thanks


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Up your protein eat no crap and cycle-you will look good in the summer mate,good luck


This. Double protein lower carbs, simples


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

collisster said:


> Ok cheers boys. Keep the carbs at about the same level then? I find it hard to get in over 100g of protein a day without resorting to loads of shakes. Any pointers?
> 
> Thanks


Shakes are fine mate but what do you eat on a normal day? 100g protein isn't a lot tbh.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

collisster said:


> Ok cheers boys. Keep the carbs at about the same level then? I find it hard to get in over 100g of protein a day without resorting to loads of shakes. Any pointers?
> 
> Thanks


Shakes are good have one after training then two others during day,pref one on waking


----------



## collisster (Jan 11, 2012)

Average day:

Toast or cereal and a shake on waking

Orange at 10 - 11ish

Some form of chicken or tuna baguette for lunch

3 yolker 5 whiter scrambled eggs at 5 ish

Workout

PWO shake

Dinner chicken/tuna/mince with brown rice or pasta

Any way I can even up the boobs too? I thought that DB pressing would even them out, they certainly don't feel imbalanced in terms of strength

Thanks


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

collisster said:


> Average day:
> 
> Toast or cereal and a shake on waking
> 
> ...


BOOBS?

Notice your green band now?


----------



## collisster (Jan 11, 2012)

my chest! Right one seems bigger than the left.

Yeh I do, whats that all about?

Cheers


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

collisster said:


> my chest! Right one seems bigger than the left.
> 
> Yeh I do, whats that all about?
> 
> Cheers


Ok i see.

That is your rep bar and a sign of the respect you have gained on here,hover over yours or anyones to see if they have been deemed good!

I zapped you up high as i have a decent rep but many have a lot more!


----------



## collisster (Jan 11, 2012)

Cheers bud.

Any advice on how to even my chest up, avoid stretch marks and up the protein intake easily?

Thanks


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

collisster said:


> Average day:
> 
> Toast or cereal and a shake on waking
> 
> ...


How many cals is that mate?

For cutting I'd say double your current protein at least, maybe even go to 250g, drop carbs to around 150g on gym days and under 100 on rest days. Keep fats moderate.

Need to get cals right though then you know how much to adjust by if it's not right.


----------



## collisster (Jan 11, 2012)

No ideas on calories, must be over my BMR because i'm gaining weight. I think i'll invest in some scales to measure pasta and rice so I get the carb amounts right


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

collisster said:


> Cheers bud.
> 
> Any advice on how to even my chest up, avoid stretch marks and up the protein intake easily?
> 
> Thanks


As ben says for food,stretch maks are a problem when growing rub moisturiser in twice per day and use dumbels for bench to limit odd growth probs


----------



## stew121 (Sep 20, 2008)

To even up chest,stick with DB press


----------



## collisster (Jan 11, 2012)

Will do, I'm thinking of adding red kidney beans to dishes. They seem to be a good protein source. any others?


----------



## stew121 (Sep 20, 2008)

chicken,eggs,lean steak mince,turkey mince,whey


----------



## stew121 (Sep 20, 2008)

oh yeah, dont forget Fish!


----------



## collisster (Jan 11, 2012)

Ok, plan of action:

Increase protein amounts to >200g a day

Lower carbs

Lift heavy

I want to see gains on the squat because I think that'll really boost my overall physique. (and help with the cycling)

I've had a pretty tough 6 months with Uni course commitments (studying dentistry) I have my last exam for a few months on Wednesday. Once thats done with I'll be able to really concentrate on the gym and nutrition again.

Thanks for the advice guys, I'll be back on this thread in a few months hopefully with some progress pics


----------



## Newbie8784 (Jun 14, 2011)

Very interested to see how this goes - chances are I'll be in your situation soon enough, so will definitely be watching this closely.

Good luck!


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Echo whats been put above, don't cut yet.

Keep on a lean bulk.


----------

